# Whats next on the list ???? Cant wait for Hens in the fall ....



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

What is the next mushroom that everyone is hunting for? 
Chantrelles, Puffballs? :lol:


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Been finding chanterelles in St. Louis area.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh nice! I will have to go look around ..... with all this rain going on!


----------

